# Started with a seed



## czar712 (Nov 11, 2020)

First grow making progress


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 11, 2020)

Right on man. That thing is growing up quick. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## czar712 (Nov 17, 2020)

Little update week 2 of flower top dressing this weekend. Black magic fertilizer and some flower fuel .


----------



## Carty (Nov 18, 2020)

Nothing works for small setups as well as this combo of a panel light,  felt pots,  and air flow...

Looks healthy & happy man, cannot ask for more then that..  looks like your did some LST work too..

These panel lights that put out the white daytime spectrum are incredible... I run the spider farmer, yours looks
like maybe HGL or other.. nice to have a dimmer switch,  don't run it wide open all the time, run it at about 80%,
then the last 2wks of flower, crank it up..  these lights tend to finish plants a bit slow and that really helps harden
up the buds....

very nice


----------



## czar712 (Nov 19, 2020)

Ty I'm just trying. It is a sf 1000 led.   I am learning with this old soul


----------



## czar712 (Nov 19, 2020)

Have it at 80% right now will try your suggestion on the last 2 weeks


----------



## czar712 (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes just a little LST did t want to overdue it being my first time and I did top it once in early veg just once .


----------



## czar712 (Nov 20, 2020)

Ran across these leafs today not sure what it is .


----------



## czar712 (Nov 21, 2020)

Plant needed some water before and after. Since its my first grow dont want to over water her also did a top dressing  blk magic fertilizer and flower fuel. Learning not to let it get to this point.( pic 1)


----------



## czar712 (Nov 26, 2020)

Day 18 of flower update she is growing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 26, 2020)

I see buds! exciting times, enjoy the process!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## czar712 (Nov 28, 2020)

Update: did some LST when i first started and i went in and retied the lines. Did some defoliation and watered her.  When is the best time to stop LST? Its my day 20 of flower and only first time i retied the lines i dont believe i will be doing any more. I think i should just let her grow ? first 4 pics are before  and the later are after


----------



## czar712 (Dec 7, 2020)

Update pic day 29 of flower trichomes look clear. I really have no idea what I'm looking at. I see the little mushroom things and they look clear i guess. Some of the white thistle things are turning brown or amber . Will all the white thistle things turn amber or brown before I cut it?  so am I to understand that when the shiny mushrooms become sorta dull they won't shine like they are now i would be close to harvest?


----------



## BoCoGrow (Dec 7, 2020)

czar712 said:


> Update pic day 29 of flower trichomes look clear. I really have no idea what I'm looking at. I see the little mushroom things and they look clear i guess. Some of the white thistle things are turning brown or amber . Will all the white thistle things turn amber or brown before I cut it?  so am I to understand that when the shiny mushrooms become sorta dull they won't shine like they are now i would be close to harvest?



As you noted, the "little mushroom things" are called trichomes.  The "white thistle things" are pistils.  The pistils will indeed change color but do not base your harvest timing decision on the pistils; it is all about the trichomes.

If you haven't already, please get yourself a pocket microscope or jewelers loupe so you can look at the trichomes in great detail.  The trichomes will change from clear to a milky white, which indicates that you are getting close to harvest.  Different people have different preferences, but when your bud has roughly 5% of trichomes that have turned from white to amber, then it is harvest time. 

I'm enjoying watching your grow, thanks for sharing!


----------



## czar712 (Dec 10, 2020)

Need help with this one!!!!!!!Update day 32 of flower Watering every other day roughly. So i was water, water, feed. ok i accidently feed my plant 2 feedings in a row of flower fuel not on purpose but I did .So today I noticed these leaves tip burn and curling up. So my light is a sf1000 with the dimmer it was at 13 in from the top cola and only on 85% power. Could this be light burn?0 Also maybe a calcium deficiency ? I am ph ing my water round 6.5 to 6.7 roughly I know someone has had this . Am I on the right track in diagnoses or am I n left field? Need help on this.


----------



## czar712 (Dec 10, 2020)

czar712 said:


> Need help with this one!!!!!!!Update day 32 of flower Watering every other day roughly. So i was water, water, feed. ok i accidently feed my plant 2 feedings in a row of flower fuel not on purpose but I did .So today I noticed these leaves tip burn and curling up. So my light is a sf1000 with the dimmer it was at 13 in from the top cola and only on 85% power. Could this be light burn?0 Also maybe a calcium deficiency ? I am ph ing my water round 6.5 to 6.7 roughly I know someone has had this . Am I on the right track in diagnoses or am I n left field? Need help on this.


This is the best pic of the leaf tips!!!!!!


----------



## czar712 (Dec 24, 2020)

Day 45 of flower  she is doing well  coming up on the dark stage trying to figure out when to put her in darkness. tricombs (sp) are about 50/50 milky to clear and a few amber i know im close just don know how close


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2020)

To each his own i guess but i dont want any clear when i harvest. Cloudy with some Amber is when i harvest. To much clear and the high wont last long.
Looking good my friend. God job.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Dec 25, 2020)

Happy holidays!

In my opinion, you need a couple more weeks.  Autoflowers -- on average and depending on the strain -- tend to take 8 - 15 weeks before harvesting.  Yours definitely don't need to get to 15 weeks, but 6 weeks + a few days is too early.  Your statement that 50% of the trichomes are still clear reinforces that.

Weedhopper's note about "to each his own" when harvesting is exactly right.  It is very subjective.  As I mentioned before, and maybe in a different thread of yours, a general rule of thumb is to harvest when 5% of trichomes have turned amber and the rest are milky white/cloudy.  Some pick before there are any amber and others wait until 30% of the trichomes have turned amber.  Harvesting earlier can result in more of a cerebral high (more stimulating, less sedative).  Waiting until 30% are amber will lead to more of a body high (relaxing and sedative...good for sleep, but may include couch lock).  But the end result will be influenced by indica vs. sativa as well as the genetics of the plant.  At some point, you are just going to have to make a call.

When checking your trichomes, I would suggest focusing on buds in the interior of the plant vs. those on the outside edge.  The reason I say this is because if you happened to have rubbed up against the outside buds when working in your grow space, "the damage" from that rubbing can cause the trichomes to turn amber, so those amber trichomes on the outside buds won't be a true indication of the maturity of the trichomes more generally.  The buds on the interior will be "unmolested" and thus provide a better indication of where things stand.

Lastly, YouTube is your friend.  Do a search for "how to know when to harvest marijuana" and the results will include short videos from Mr. Canuk's Grow and other growers that talk through their approaches for deciding when to harvest.

Your plants are looking good though!


----------



## czar712 (Dec 26, 2020)

^^^^^that part thank you


----------



## czar712 (Dec 31, 2020)

Update new colors came in a little purple and buds getting thicker


----------



## BoCoGrow (Dec 31, 2020)

Getting nice and frosty!


----------



## BoCoGrow (Dec 31, 2020)

By the way, I don't believe you mentioned which strains you're growing.  Could you share?

Separately, I'm not growing at the moment while I wait for my contractor and his tradesmen to finish building an airtight, insulated 10' x 10' grow room in my garage (though I'll be growing in a 4' x 4' tent with a Growers Choice e680 LED light...the rest of the area will consist of a work area, dry closet, utility sink with RO water filter system, etc).  While I wait, I've been spending a ton of time reading and watching videos on growing autoflowers.  Where I'm going is that if you are interested in having me send you some links to articles and videos about growing autoflowers, message me and I would be happy to share some of the stuff I have bookmarked.  Those include general growing videos to more specific articles from e.g. Royal Queen Seeds discussing how to maximize yields.

Happy NYE!


----------



## czar712 (Jan 1, 2021)

Bocogrow would love to know what I'm growing but truth be told I don't.  Like my title says started with a seed didnt know what it was at the time of planting . I have smoked alot of cannibis and when I get some every now and then I would get a seed . I would save the seeds i get because the cannibis i buy is always high in thc. So I had a bag of seeds.I don't know what strain it is. I believe its an indica  because of the height of the plant unless I stunted its growth which I might have this being my first grow.  But I'm extremely happy  I got this far I know what my next grow will be a cheese auto or a gg auto from growers choice seeds in cali. flower time on those 55 to 60 days thats about where I am with this grow if I'm counting correctly and they are indica dominant too. Kinda cool I dont know what it is I will be a happy camper no matter the yield. Its my first grow and I didn't know what to expect but I read alot and this forum is a blessing to me ask for help and they help you. I have a 
Lot to learn but I got a cool start .


----------



## czar712 (Jan 4, 2021)

Update day 56 of flower new growth on top of buds more purple  if I had cut it down last week I would have missed this part. Thank you bocogrow. Technically I'm on the 9th week of flower.  Lower buds dont have the purple coloring like the top ones do. How long do I wait for that coloring on the bottom buds? Light is at 100% and 14 in from the top cola all cola tops range from 14 to 18 in from light. Water almost every other day sometimes 2 depending on soil . 6.3 ph on the water. Another question how do u hang your buds for drying? Separately? as a whole? on a rack ? Hanger? Garden wire hanging..? My grow tent will be my drying room 2x2x4. This will be my first harvest. Will take more looks at the trichombs, 
 was around 60/40 milky to clear with some amber ones . So I know I'm close. 10 or 11th week maybe


----------



## BoCoGrow (Jan 4, 2021)

I think you are taking the right approach: if you are at 60/40 milky to clear trichomes, then continue with your grow and keep monitoring the trichomes.  And while I, like you, love some cool colored buds, when the trichomes get to where they need to be, chop them down (after 48 hours of darkness) regardless of whether the lower buds have turned purple or not.

When you are thinking that it is time to harvest, please compare the density of the top colas with the density of the buds lower down on the plant.  You can harvest in stages; cut the top buds and start drying those while giving the lower buds some more time to fatten up before they get harvested.  Given this is your first harvest, you may just want to chop it all at once and save tinkering for a future grow.  Obviously, your call.

Regarding your question about hanging buds for drying, I'll again suggest going to YouTube.  I'm a huge fan of Mr. Canuk's Grow, and he has several short videos on his YouTube channel dedicated to harvesting (as well as harvesting, drying, trimming, and curing).  BillWard420 also has a video on harvesting, drying and curing.  Oh, these vids are both focused on autoflowers by the way.  Grow Your Own with Kyle Kushman has a ~3 minute video on drying and curing though it isn't dedicated to autos, but Kyle is a legend regardless.  

If you have some monster colas, you may want to cut those off and hang them to dry by themselves, whereas if your plant is made up of a lot of decent size buds, you could choose to cut the plant at the base and hang it whole.  Keep in mind that hanging a whole plant will result in longer drying times, which isn't necessarily a good or bad thing, but the longer the dry time the more careful you need to be about the potential for mold growth; make sure you have good air circulation when drying, but don't point the fans directly at the buds.

My contractor is here finishing up the drywall on my new grow room, hanging the security door, etc.  Man, looking at your plants is making me even more eager for the room to get finished so I can pop some seeds!  

What with 2020 being the year that it was, your harvest will be a great start to 2021!


----------



## czar712 (Jan 7, 2021)

Update day 59 of flower 1/7/21 she is looking well  close to blackout  almost sure within the next week .


----------



## czar712 (Jan 16, 2021)

update day 65 of flower bottom buds got some colors in them now. going dark for 48 hrs plus . trichomes are 80 20 milky to clear and some amber . i believe i am at a good spot . i have had some popcorn buds fall off some how  . let them dry and they were not bad. Is there a place i can send my bud to get tested ? i have learned alot in this unknown grow . I can truly say i had a good experience with this grow made some mistakes but my learning curve was fun. Also would like to thank everyone for their help and suggestions and knowledge. Being able to control the envirornment was the biggest plus. dont know how much my plant will yield dose'nt matter really the knowledge i got from an unknown seed grow was priceless. My next step is harvest and drying. Wondering if i should hang it as a whole or cut branches ? Might have to do both. I'm wondering if the buds are to close to hang it as a whole ? Are they (buds) supposed to touch? Have a lot of mirror buds, what grew on one side grew a twin on the other side of the plant. I have 4 same size main colas. 8 to 10 smaller branches. Think im gonna cut some of the inner branches that are touching and hang those seperate and try to hang the rest as one . The middle pick is one item i'Il be using to hang them also have a 2 layer drying rack . Will take pics and let u know how its going


----------

